# Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuck another one and near the end of his tour. 

RIP Trooper!





> *Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Sunday, March  2, 2008 |  5:40 PM ET   *
> 
> ...


----------



## AWP (Mar 2, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Pete031 (Mar 2, 2008)

Fuck..... Rest in Peace Brother,
Pro Patria.


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 2, 2008)

RIP


----------



## pardus (Mar 2, 2008)

We Will Remember Them.


----------



## Rabid Badger (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear that. RIP Brother.


----------



## car (Mar 2, 2008)

RIP Trooper!


----------



## Gypsy (Mar 2, 2008)

Rest in Peace...prayers out to his family and Brothers.


----------



## 0699 (Mar 2, 2008)

Damn.

RIP Warrior.


----------



## LibraryLady (Mar 2, 2008)

RIP Trooper Michael Yuki Hayakaze

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## elle (Mar 3, 2008)

Every loss is painful, may our prayers help ease that pain.

RIP


----------

